# What is your Prom Promotion this year?



## msf (Mar 24, 2009)

I realized today that prom season is just around the corner.  Right now im focused on mothers day *probably a bit late*, but I was wondering what everyone has planned for this years prom season.

I was also wondering how you all get the most out of prom season.  Im sure most want their portrait taken after the girl has gotten the hair and makeup done, and before the prom.  But this doesnt leave a large window of opportunity.  At best you may only get a few groups done for each particular school/prom day.

How do you all arrange your day to get the most out of proms?


----------



## msf (Mar 28, 2009)

bump.


----------



## Reese's PB Luver (Apr 20, 2009)

I know this post is a bit a old, but nobody answered.

When I was in high school and went to prom, both years there was a photographer AT the prom, right outside the venue (a restaurant on the waterfront, so we had the water in the background and it was at sunset - nice background!).  He took individual/couple photos as well as group photos (one photo of the juniors, one photo of the seniors).  I don't recall if we ordered the photo package before prom or after.

Also, I recently saw a Web site where somebody takes prom photos like you would for a wedding - they follow the girl as she gets her hair and makeup done, gets dressed, meets the boy, gets in the limo, etc.  I thought that was an interesting take on prom photos, though I don't know how popular something like that would be.  You'd only need a few interested paying parties, though, since prom season is short-lived, perhaps being just a few different nights of the year in your surrounding area.


----------



## msf (Apr 21, 2009)

Intersting idea, personal photographer for the night.


----------

